# Nikon P510



## Rosepedals52 (Jun 4, 2012)

Can someone tell me what is the best way to take pictures of the moon with this camera.  I have only had this camera for a few days, alot to learn about it, need some help.  Thanks!


----------



## jrizal (Jun 5, 2012)

you can try this

Settings to use when capturing the moon - Canon 60D Forum


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 5, 2012)

Not having manual focus is gonna be an issue here, but put the camera in manual mode (M on the dial). Aperture is not really an issue, maybe f/5.6 is enough... if not, try a smaller one (bigger f/number)... shutterspeeds of -at least- 1/100th or faster if possible... try to keep your ISO to the minimum possible... 

Try different combinations based on the results you get... and, OF COURSE, set the camera on a tripod and try not to have other sources of light polluting the image.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi there,
My friend is interested in buying this camera, is it a good cam? Advatages or disadvantages?

Thanks,
JoshuaSimPhotography


----------



## jrizal (Jun 5, 2012)

See the link. The model is a previous version but the comparisons are still helpful.Canon SX40 vs Nikon P500


----------



## Rosepedals52 (Jun 5, 2012)

This camera is great, I still have alot to learn and sometimes the manual is just not enough.


----------



## Rosepedals52 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Rosepedals52 (Jun 5, 2012)

Great camera with an awesome zoom.


----------



## Rosepedals52 (Jun 5, 2012)

How can I get 5 shots in one second on this Nikon P510


----------



## jrizal (Jun 5, 2012)

Put it in burst mode. The controls are in the menus. I am not sure if it has a separate button for this feature. But most probably it doesn't.


----------

